# my africans.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are a few snap shots of my african cichlids. I have juvenilles in the 40 Gallon that I bought off cichlid2010, quality fish forsure, if you get the chance to deal with him take it! once they fill out, they will be going into the 90 also.

The other is my 90 gal show tank, all the fish in there started off at about 1"-2", most of them are at least 2x that. We plan on buying more base for it soon!

enjoy.

























this is the male ruby red peacock, i have a couple females as well and hope to get dry some day


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

this is the one i was wondering if anyone can ID... Im possitive it is not an albino zedra...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha...is that my baby Ruby male in that picture?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can tell you that it is not albino. Eye not red.

The thing about mbuna is that they can be anything. Very easy to breed and hybird. So it is everyone's guess of what it is.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I can tell its an albino because its not ripping at everyone, and yes wrong shape, no red eye or yellow fins. It came out of a mixed bin at a LFS, i figured if no one had a solid guess its likely a hybrid. 

Haha, ya Cichlid2010 that is the male! All of those fish are still alive, and growing!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

could it be a male red zebra? you're talking about the one that's in center frame? Mine looks like that...and his color's washed out too.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

btw....nice tank!!! i can't wait to get into the bigger tanks...i've gotta convince my wife first.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks. As I said I need more rock, but thats coming! 
Lol. My wife is part of my problem, 3 of our 8 fish tanks are hers, since we met she has got hooked. If i go to the LPS with out her I get the " sad you left me out " look!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, the fish in the middle, he is dosile at all him and a small lab have a battle raging, but. Albino labs have red eyes, tho he is the same color!


----------

